# сподвигнуть и подбивать



## yakor

Какие английские слова соответствуют в большей степени глаголам "сподвигнуть" и "подбивать"(подстрекать или провоцировать)?
Они подбили его на это. Он сподвигнул меня сделать это. Может глагол "dare"? (He dared me to do this)


----------



## Maroseika

Dare вряд ли годится, потому что это непереходный глагол. Кроме того, это вряд ли будет одно английское слово, потому что значения глаголов подвигнуть (сподвигнуть - неправильно) и подбить существенно различаются.


----------



## yakor

Как это непереходной. Очень даже переходной. (Dare him to do something)
По мне так это одно и тоже, призвать (dare) кого-то сделать что-то или подвигнуть кого-то сделать что-то. http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/подвигнуть
сподвигнуть тоже используется.


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Как это непереходной. Очень даже переходной. (Dare him to do something)


Тогда пардон, возражение снимается.



> По мне так это одно и тоже, призвать (dare) кого-то сделать что-то или подвигнуть кого-то сделать что-то.


Конечно, призвать и подвигнуть отличаются только стилистически. Но вам же нужно не призвать, а подбить? А это уже совсем другое: подбивают на плохие поступки, а подвигают - к хорошим.



> сподвигнуть тоже используется.


Конечно, используется. Но это ненормативное слово, в словарях его нет. Возможно, этот уродец - плод контаминации со сподвижником, в котором приставка с- означает не совершенность действия, а совокупность подвижников.


----------



## rusita preciosa

As usual, it depends on the context.

To dare is подстрекать / подбивать (sometimes it involves a bet)
To inspire is "сподвигнуть"
To provoke is провоцировать

Any dictionary would have all thee.


----------



## yakor

Maroseika said:


> Конечно, призвать и подвигнуть отличаются только стилистически. Но вам же нужно не призвать, а подбить? А это уже совсем другое: подбивают на плохие поступки, а подвигают - к хорошим.


Вы правы насчет "подбить" 100%.  Но используя dare (призвать) можно  и подбить. и сподвигнуть. Не знаю, но "сподвигнуть" кажется более современным чем "подвигнуть. подвигать".


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Вы правы насчет "подбить" 100%.  Но используя dare (призвать) можно  и подбить. и сподвигнуть.


В таком случае, это не значит в точности ни того, ни другого. Было бы странно, если бы в языке нивелировалось такое важное смысловое различие.




> Не знаю, но "сподвигнуть" кажется более современным чем "подвигнуть. подвигать".


Думаю, в таких случаях следует полагаться не на ощущения, а на словари, иначе как мы отличим речевые ошибки от нормы?


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Думаю, в таких случаях следует полагаться не на ощущения, а на словари, иначе как мы отличим речевые ошибки от нормы?


Встречный мой вопрос, конечно, чисто теоретический и несколько "уходит в пространство", но всё-таки задокументирую его: в каких случаях и зачем нужно отличать речевые ошибки от нормы? Особенно неочевидной выглядит необходимость такого различения, когда для его проведения нужно провести какое-нибудь исследование; ведь использование-то языка в первую очередь опирается на непосредственные ощущения.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> в каких случаях и зачем нужно отличать речевые ошибки от нормы?


В тех случаях, когда кому-то зачем-то хочется говорить и писать грамотно.




> Особенно неочевидной выглядит необходимость такого различения, когда для его проведения нужно провести какое-нибудь исследование.


Справиться в словаре о написании или произношении слова - это исследование?


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> В тех случаях, когда кому-то зачем-то хочется говорить и писать грамотно.


Ваш ответ меняет формулировку вопроса, но не изменяет его сути: кому, когда и по каким конкретным причинам хочется говорить грамотно? И что именно означает 'грамотность' речи? Я же говорю — вопрос несколько теоретический. 


> Справиться в словаре о написании или произношении слова - это исследование?


Исследованьице.  Представьте: зашла речь о товарище, которого что-то "сподвигло" идти удить рыбу. Едва договорив фразу, человек останавливается, бежит к словарю и заявляет публике: "Вы знаете, его не сподвигло, а подвигло... Нет-нет: он сам пошёл!"


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Ваш ответ меняет формулировку вопроса, но не изменяет его сути: кому, когда и по каким конкретным причинам хочется говорить грамотно?


Многим людям хочется говорить и писать грамотно всегда. Почему? Да просто блажь, с жиру бесятся. Вполне могли бы объясняться жестами и мычанием.



> И что именно означает 'грамотность' речи? Я же говорю — вопрос несколько теоретический.


Грамотность означает соответствие нормам. Текущая норма зафиксирована в современных словарях и граматических справочниках. Неожиданно, правда?



> Исследованьице.  Представьте: зашла речь о товарище, которого что-то "сподвигло" идти удить рыбу. Едва договорив фразу, человек останавливается, бежит к словарю и заявляет публике: "Вы знаете, его не сподвигло, а подвигло..." :


Ну сбегал, и молодец, теперь знает как правильно. Словари для того и пишутся. В чем проблема-то?


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Многим людям хочется говорить и писать грамотно всегда. Почему? Да просто блажь, с жиру бесятся. Вполне могли бы объясняться жестами и мычанием.


Не существует противопоставления между нормативной речью и мычанием/жестами.


> Грамотность означает соответствие нормам. Текущая норма зафиксирована в современных словарях и граматических справочниках. Неожиданно, правда?


Хорошо.  Вопрос в том: сколько существует норм, чем они отличаются? В каком смысле существуют нормы, как, откуда они появляются и как проявляют своё существование (как люди применяют их)? Насколько точны могут быть нормы? И, главное: с какой целью люди используют нормы в процессе общения?


> Ну сбегал, и молодец, теперь знает как правильно. Словари для того и пишутся. В чем проблема-то?


Ощущение-то не изменилось. Оно задаёт самостоятельную норму для разговоров. Как обойтись без этакого иронического (или, как сказала *yakor*, "современного") 'сподвигнуть'? Словарь, конечно, добавляет сведений, но не может отменить непосредственные ощущения носителей языка.


----------



## Maroseika

Ёж! said:


> Вопрос в том: сколько существует норм, чем они отличаются? В каком смысле существуют нормы, как, откуда они появляются и как проявляют своё существование (как люди применяют их)?


Чаще всего норма одна, но могут быть варианты нормы (вроде тво́рог - творо́г). Нормы формулируют специально приставленные к этому делу люди, например, Орфографическая комиссия РАН.


> Насколько точны могут быть нормы?


Настолько же, насколько могут быть непадучи самолеты. Специалисты не боги, но других нет, а без них никак.



> И, главное: с какой целью люди используют нормы в процессе общения?


Видимо, считают неприличным говорить неграмотно.



> Ощущение-то не изменилось. Оно задаёт самостоятельную норму для разговоров. Как обойтись без этакого иронического (или, как сказала *yakor*, "современного") 'сподвигнуть'? Словарь, конечно, добавляет сведений, но не может отменить непосредственные ощущения носителей языка.


Носители языка разные, на каждое ощущение не наздравствуешься. Мне, например, "сподвигнуть" режет ухо. Не исключено, конечно, что со временем это слово распространится настолько широко, что будет признано нормой, но пока этого не случилось, оно будет оставаться ненормативным, и тем, кто хочет говорить грамотно, пользоваться им не следует.
Закончить наш беспардонный офф-топ хотел бы ссылкой по теме. Если есть желание продолжить разговор, следует, думаю, открыть отдельную ветку.


----------



## yakor

Слова со временем меняются. Меняется время, меняются слова. Произношение, приставки, окончания. А то мы бы все так и писали Ъ на конце некоторых слов. Нельзя все время смотреть в словари, а то посмотришь как это должно быть на самом деле и будешь избегать этого устаревшего слова
и оно так и канет в лепту. Нельзя забывать слова. Лучше немного изменить, чем забыть, боясь казаться "неграмотным".


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Слова со временем меняются. Меняется время, меняются слова. Произношение, приставки, окончания. А то мы бы все так и писали Ъ на конце некоторых слов. Нельзя все время смотреть в словари, а то посмотришь как это должно быть на самом деле и будешь избегать этого устаревшего слова


Речь не об орфографии, не о техническом оформлении слова, а о более глубоких вещах. Сейчас приставка совершенного действия выглядит избыточной при глаголе совершенного вида, а потому и считается неправильной.
Именно поэтому полезно заглядывать в словари.



> и оно так и канет в лепту. Нельзя забывать слова. Лучше немного изменить, чем забыть, боясь казаться "неграмотным".


Куда, простите, канет? Или это пример забытого слова?


----------



## Ёж!

Maroseika said:


> Сейчас приставка совершенного действия выглядит избыточной при глаголе совершенного вида, а потому и считается неправильной


Maroseika, вы делаете слишком общие выводы. "Выглядит" — всегда для кого-то.


----------



## yakor

Во многих глаголах эта приставка просто необходима! Если вы считаете ее лишней. то вы неправы. Если речь не об орфографии то зачем вы к словарям отсылаете? Где логика?
"Канет" (кануть) не пример забытого слова. Оно используется. И никому не мешает.


----------



## Mrs. Forero

Можете ли вы использовать "Dare" в контексте по-английски?


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Во многих глаголах эта приставка просто необходима! Если вы считаете ее лишней. то вы неправы.


Убедительно.



> Если речь не об орфографии то зачем вы к словарям отсылаете?


Затем, что словари не только говорят, как пишется слово, но и сообщают, существует ли оно в литературном языке. Слова "сподвигнуть" в нем нет.




> "Канет" (кануть) не пример забытого слова. Оно используется. И никому не мешает.


А лепта?


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Многим людям хочется говорить и писать грамотно всегда.



Ох-ох-ох... Не разделяю вашего оптимизма...


----------



## yakor

Maroseika said:


> А лепта?


Это была описка. С кем не бывает.


----------



## yakor

Maroseika said:


> Убедительно.
> 
> 
> Затем, что словари не только говорят, как пишется слово, но и сообщают, существует ли оно в литературном языке. Слова "сподвигнуть" в нем нет.


Но словари как и законы меняются, вносятся поправки итд. Мы же не используем много слов сейчас, которые считались "правильными" лет 100-200 назад. Одни устарели, другие "модернизировались" иной раз и не узнаешь как то или другое слово звучало ранее. 
А то что убедительно, так я и не убеждаю, это известный факт.


----------



## Maroseika

yakor said:


> Но словари как и законы меняются, вносятся поправки итд. Мы же не используем много слов сейчас, которые считались "правильными" лет 100-200 назад. Одни устарели, другие "модернизировались" иной раз и не узнаешь как то или другое слово звучало ранее.


Совершенно верно. И именно поэтому я, как вы выразились, "отсылаю к словарям". Со временем меняется ведь не только орфография, но и значения слов. Например, современный словарь Ефремовой дает единственное значение слова довлеть - господствовать, хотя еще лет 150 назад это было вопиющей безграмотностью. Старое же, "правильное" значение сегодня мало кем понимается и вряд ли кем-нибудь используется.

В современных словарях (пока еще?) нет слова "сподвигнуть", поэтому сейчас оно не нормативно, не литературно.


----------



## yakor

Maroseika said:


> Старое же, "правильное" значение сегодня мало кем понимается и вряд ли кем-нибудь используется.
> 
> В современных словарях (пока еще?) нет слова "сподвигнуть", поэтому сейчас оно не нормативно, не литературно.


 В том -то и дело, что "подвигнуть" хоть и в словаре, но никто его в современной речи не использует в отличие от "сподвигнуть" (иногда хоть).
Это слово устаревшее и наверно вообще никогда не осовременится ни даже с помощью  приставки "с". Но люди которые сталкивались (ются) с этим архаизмом при чтении литературы нет-нет да и брякнут "сподвигнуть", а о "подвигнуть" и речи быть не может. Такой архаизм. Пусть пылится и дальше в словаре благодаря старым писателям.


----------

